# My 7002 Has Arrived!!!!!!!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well here starts the slippery slope of seiko watch ownership i feel!!!!! My 7002 has arrived and i'm so pleased, i know it may not be the pinacle of watch collecting, but it's my first "old" watch, and i'm sure its not gonna be the last. Just need to learn how to keep them hidden from the missus!!!!!

Now that i have the slightly shabby and unloved little beauty in my hands a have a few question for you guys.......here goes

Its a 7002-7000.

What should be written on the bottom of the dial?

What country would it have originally been sold in?

The number on the back is 960590, so what year is it?

Also what strap would it originally have been on? (It's on a Seiko Z22 now)

I'm sure there will be loads more questions!!!!!!!

From humble beginnings!!!!! Now what should i buy next?????????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a June 1989 watch for starters.....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool thanks for that.........how do you work it out by the way, or is there some mystical black art that you can't tell anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a mystic secret handed down from generations of Seikoseers with ancient midnight rituals involving young......









Oh, sorry, um, I looked it up on a Seiko Citizen watch forum.....Shame you cant get pms yet, could you post your emill address for m?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Its a mystic secret handed down from generations of Seikoseers with ancient midnight rituals involving young......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no worries it's ******* (email sent)

No i need to bring my own sacrificial virgin or will one be supplied???!!!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> From humble beginnings!!!!! Now what should i buy next?????????


Well I could say a 6105-8110. [There is one for sale on the sales forum! Which is a rather good deal] or maybe get a 6309-7040 / 6309-7290.... It all depends on your budget and personal taste... Jason has I'm sure sent you to the Seiko Diver Reference site....
















I have at the last count 7x 7002's they are a really good deal at the moment... They are good watches... The only issue with 7002's is the lume [they just don't glow well in the dark!]

A 7002 is a nice start to begin with...







So I'd say look at the Modern 7S26 Movt. SK779 / SKX781 [Monsters!] or get a nice 6309-7040 [Cushion case] / 6309-7290 [slimline case]

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats on your first Seiko - the 7002's a good one to start with. Big enough without being in your face huge









If you're interested in what to buy next then I'd say go for the classic 6105 (as I've got one for sale on the sales forum at the mo - sensible offers happily considered)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bit short of cash at the mo, however as soon as i've sold one of the kids or stolen the house keeping from the missus!!!! Did i hear by the way Paul that you're into bikes?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> Bit short of cash at the mo, however as soon as i've sold one of the kids or stolen the house keeping from the missus!!!! Did i hear by the way Paul that you're into bikes?


Yep I like bikes but haven't passed my test yet - I have bought a bike though (1970's Honda 250) & plan on taking my test this summer hopefully (depends how many watches I can sell ........... hint







).

There are plenty of bike enthusiasts on the forum. Have a look on "Planes, trains & automobiles". Do you have a bike then? If so what you got?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah i've got a GSX-R 600 1999 its in good nick, don't get out on it much though. Do you have all the kit yet as i've got some i'm selling, maybe there is a trade here somewhere??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a decent helmet, gloves, a couple of leather jackets (not new though) & a Barbour fieldmaster (I think) waterproof waxed jacket - this last jacket is old so I'm not sure just how waterproof it is!! Not sure what footwear or trousers I need - any advice gratefully recieved.

Trades suggestions considered but it sort of depends on what size you are







.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got quite a bit of kit dotted around the house I'll have a look and see what i can find. I'm six foot 42 inch chest 34 (ish) inch waist size nine feet, I've got some leather trousers and several pairs of boots, I think I've got some textile jackets too. Let me know if we're similar sizes and I'll sort stuff out. I've got some stuff on the bay at the moment (zerothrone), If anything is of interest just let me know.

Sorry forgot to answer the advice bit!!!!!!

I would go with leather trousers, they offer the best protection if anything does go wrong. And the best boots you can buy really, not worth saving money on this kinda stuff, if bad things happen you'll need the protection. Think about a back protector as well. Sorry not trying to scare you, it pays to be safe. Let us know about kit, got loads of it kicking around, bit of a hoarder!!!!!!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Bit short of cash at the mo, however as soon as i've sold one of the kids or stolen the house keeping from the missus!!!! Did i hear by the way Paul that you're into bikes?
> ...


Hi Paul,

That pic takes me back







I had one of those when they were new









My first 250 straight after a moped, as soon as I was old enough. In those days you could get your L plates and jump on a 250. I liked the "steady" four stroke Honda but my mates raced off a head in a two stroke haze on their RD250's KH250's and X7's 

Good luck with your test and getting on the road. Take it steady and keep your witts about you and you will do fine 

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> I've got quite a bit of kit dotted around the house I'll have a look and see what i can find. I'm six foot 42 inch chest 34 (ish) inch waist size nine feet, I've got some leather trousers and several pairs of boots, I think I've got some textile jackets too. Let me know if we're similar sizes and I'll sort stuff out. I've got some stuff on the bay at the moment (zerothrone), If anything is of interest just let me know.
> 
> Sorry forgot to answer the advice bit!!!!!!
> 
> I would go with leather trousers, they offer the best protection if anything does go wrong. And the best boots you can buy really, not worth saving money on this kinda stuff, if bad things happen you'll need the protection. Think about a back protector as well. Sorry not trying to scare you, it pays to be safe. Let us know about kit, got loads of it kicking around, bit of a hoarder!!!!!!!


Hmm, well I'm 5'7"ish, 42 inch chest as well, 32 inch waist & size 7 feet so I don't think much of your stuff is going to fit me unfortunately


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Thanks Mike - good to know that someone else has owned one of these bikes & liked it. I realise that compared to modern bikes it's nothing fancy but I like it & it has that classic 70's Honda look as well. I think it'll be ideal as a first bike - something to get a bit of practice on for a year or so before moving on to a bigger & better machine. Another point in this bikes favour are the insurance costs, so far I've had two quotes (3rd party fire & theft) & both were under Â£100!

I'm looking forward to finally learning to ride & I'll let you all know how I get on


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul and I already chatted about this but these little Hondas for the 70s make great first bikes imho. They were totally over enginerred and wont set the world alight but they are a sound steady place to get good observation of the cagers and handle and go well enough for modern traffic. I cant imagine how anyone learns much on a RS125 when in a racing crouch with vibey mirrors and peaky engine compared to the these...

Paul - Defo get as much protection as possible and never ride in t shirt, shorts and flipflops (they call them thongs here... anyway). A back protector need not be expensive but in my mind is mandatory and should be long and comfy under a jacket. Remember, even Superman couldnt fix a spinal injury....









Agree with hippo that leather is usually the best protection in most events. Its hot and horrible and you feel like a boil in the bag dinner in summer but its worth it if the worst happens.... and theres actually something quite comforting about a leather suit moulded to your bodies curves by your own sweat...

















Dont worry about biking being dangerous... its some of that fear that helps build the adrenelin along with the heightend sense of your surroundings etc... this makes it an assault on the senses and its always fun - even just a ride down the shops to get some bread. No car will ever be fast enough again after youve ridden a moderately fast bike let alone one of the new crotch rockets.

Sadly im still bikeless... the longest time since I was 15...







I have use of an R6 when I want it but its 30mins drive away and the roads here are awful so you really need an offroader or supermoto....


----------

